# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA April 9th - Location Change



## Eric (Apr 3, 2017)

*


*
*
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA April 9th*
*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday April 9th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at Hart Park in the city of Orange.  Meet at the Northern most end of the parking lot.  There is an event in the circle and our usual spot is unavailable. 
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*


----------



## Eric (Apr 4, 2017)

Please be advised that this ride will have a different meeting spot due to the Car Show taking place in the circle.  See Above.


----------



## the2finger (Apr 5, 2017)

Dang still n Antigua mon


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2017)

It's Palm Sunday! Wear a Palm shirt if you have one...


----------



## the2finger (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't think that's what Palm Sunday is all about


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2017)

the2finger said:


> I don't think that's what Palm Sunday is all about



We can't go into that here... but it has nothing to do with the Easter Bunny.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2017)

Palm Sunday ride
Bump it with a palm pic


----------



## Eric (Apr 9, 2017)

The weather is perfect today for a ride.  73 and partly cloudy.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Great day riding with the circle city riders


----------



## the2finger (Apr 9, 2017)

You guys look like your going uphill was Ford Mike leading the ride?


----------



## mrg (Apr 9, 2017)

Fun ride and a car also, cool


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2017)

the2finger said:


> You guys look like your going uphill was Ford Mike leading the ride?



no; no Mike today. That is our biggest hill on routes we have taken: over the 55 FWY
Super fun going down......


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 9, 2017)

I wish I was there... too many family events and projects at home to complete. See you all on the next ride..


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks like a good ride... Went on a solo ride along 101 in North San Diego County.  Had to stick close to home for family.


----------

